# Omg............. .



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

A skunk just ran across my living room :whistling2::lol2:


No No make that 2:whistling2:


Ohhhh dear lord not make that 3 :bash:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnniiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnniiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

from mee


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> from mee


 
Im not board or anything lol can ya tell 


hows mi lil bam a lam ?


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

:censor: my kitchen :censor:

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> :censor: my kitchen :censor:
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


 

LOL Chaise is that you meaning you wanna go on a skunk bashing session :whistling2::lol2:


OMG OMG i cant stop laffin :blush::blush:

Chaos just came out of one of my bags with a sanitary towel stuck on his head :blush::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

same! lol
She is lovely, sleeping her lil head off right now


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL Chaise is that you meaning you wanna go on a skunk bashing session :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG i cant stop laffin :blush::blush:
> ...


 
hahahahahahhaha lol bet he didnt know what was what... bless his furry butt

Lol that did make me:lol2:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL Chaise is that you meaning you wanna go on a skunk bashing session :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG i cant stop laffin :blush::blush:
> ...


 

my kitchen 

not its me meaning i have skunks free to good homes lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2:Emma not sure whos more loony them or you:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> hahahahahahhaha lol bet he didnt know what was what... bless his furry butt
> 
> Lol that did make me:lol2:


 

LOL i cant see for tears streaming down my face 

he is so funny now he is fully settled he has a right character :lol2:

he is chasing bow round the dog beds at the moment stampin away at him :lol2::lol2:


He sat on havoc before which highly amused me an stunned havoc :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> my kitchen
> 
> not its me meaning i have skunks free to good homes lol


 
send them to aunty emma they can torment my dogs with my 3 :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2:Emma not sure whos more loony them or you:whistling2:


 
its very debatable is that one i guess shell :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol havocs like hey! i rule this house.... why u sitting one ME!:censor:

*coughs* i may steal chaos *coughs*

what have ur lovelys done to ur kitchen??


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> send them to aunty emma they can torment my dogs with my 3 :lol2:


 
they are TNT`ing their way to you as they speak, with their suitcase


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> lol havocs like hey! i rule this house.... why u sitting one ME!:censor:
> 
> *coughs* i may steal chaos *coughs*
> 
> what have ur lovelys done to ur kitchen??


 
they killed my kitchen :devil:

completely trashed it, including getting egg on my ceiling, not sure how


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> they are TNT`ing their way to you as they speak, with their suitcase


 

LOL bless you know you love them really :flrt::flrt:

even if they did work out how to open the child locks on the fridge an completely raid your christmas stock....................plasting your ceiling with egg mayo too :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

awwww little suitcases!! i think they should be edible for their journey :lol2:
can just imagine some skunks in a big tnt lorry happily plodding around with thier suitcases for a vacation to ems:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL bless you know you love them really :flrt::flrt:
> 
> even if they did work out how to open the child locks on the fridge an completely raid your christmas stock....................plasting your ceiling with egg mayo too :whistling2::lol2:


 
i hope it makes them sick as pigs the litter b:censor:s :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol havocs like hey! i rule this house.... why u sitting one ME!:censor:
> 
> *coughs* i may steal chaos *coughs*
> 
> what have ur lovelys done to ur kitchen??


 

LOL lucy they have skunked her kitchen well and truely bless the lil blighters :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

i must let u know that getting egg on the ceiling is an art thank u very much... i am a professional in it... especially on pancake day:no1: or if i decide to make an omlett... its the new art decor for kitchens 

:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> awwww little suitcases!! i think they should be edible for their journey :lol2:
> can just imagine some skunks in a big tnt lorry happily plodding around with thier suitcases for a vacation to ems:lol2::lol2:


 
LOL im so glad i wasnt alone in thinkin that :blush::lol2:



Exotica said:


> i hope it makes them sick as pigs the litter b:censor:s :whistling2:


 
would be more bothered about whats gonna come outta their rear ends :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> i must let u know that getting egg on the ceiling is an art thank u very much... i am a professional in it... especially on pancake day:no1: or if i decide to make an omlett... its the new art decor for kitchens
> 
> :lol2:


 
im no good with egg but great with pot noodles : victory::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol thankfully i have managed to keep bam away from all bin bags... as soon as i hear rustling im up like a shot like oy!! get outta there u little s:censor:t! lol and grab her... she tends to run straight back pushing her luck, after that she knows shes been naughty and will lie on me for cuddles and go to sleep:flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

what... u get pot noodles on ur ceiling??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol thankfully i have managed to keep bam away from all bin bags... as soon as i hear rustling im up like a shot like oy!! get outta there u little s:censor:t! lol and grab her... she tends to run straight back pushing her luck, after that she knows shes been naughty and will lie on me for cuddles and go to sleep:flrt:


 
unlike her brother who wouldnt take no for an answer and would sulk an nip ya if he dint get his own way :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> what... u get pot noodles on ur ceiling??


 
yes i dropped one once :blush: it landed flat on the bottom and exploded like a bloomin fire work an ended up on the ceiling an everywhere :blush::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: you are funny! i think only u could probably manage that!


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

*sigh* bunch of piss ed's ! :whistling2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Kev132 said:


> *sigh* bunch of piss ed's ! :whistling2:


ginger bert!! how are you???:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: you are funny! i think only u could probably manage that!


its cos i is speshul init :lol2:



Kev132 said:


> *sigh* bunch of piss ed's ! :whistling2:


 
i aints had no beer :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> ginger bert!! how are you???:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL that made me giggle :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

hahaha i no u are...

Me neither!! i think im high of silicone fumes:whip:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

"Aunty Emma please help, our mummy doesnt want us anymore"


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol2: so thats where u have been! googling skunks with suitcases:lol2::no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> hahaha i no u are...
> 
> Me neither!! i think im high of silicone fumes:whip:


 

mines hot choccy :flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:flrt:love a good hot choc made with milk


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> :lol2: so thats where u have been! googling skunks with suitcases:lol2::no1:


had to make it myself, couldnt find any skunks with suitcases :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> "Aunty Emma please help, our mummy doesnt want us anymore"


 
LOL come on then get ya bums over here :lol2::lol2::lol2:



Lucy_ said:


> :lol2: so thats where u have been! googling skunks with suitcases:lol2::no1:


 

Oh dear i have laffed alot tonite :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Exotica said:


> had to make it myself, couldnt find any skunks with suitcases :blush:


 
lol aw, no i dont think its a common occurance... however i was going down the M1 the other day and saw a skunk with a sign saying 'hitchiker'... didnt have a suitcase unfortunatly, but did have a scarf on



:lol2:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

scrum-diddily-tastic


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> lol aw, no i dont think its a common occurance... however i was going down the M1 the other day and saw a skunk with a sign saying 'hitchiker'... didnt have a suitcase unfortunatly, but did have a scarf on
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


yea i think i saw him too, was its a blue scraf? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol aw, no i dont think its a common occurance... however i was going down the M1 the other day and saw a skunk with a sign saying 'hitchiker'... didnt have a suitcase unfortunatly, but did have a scarf on
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


 
are you sure that was a skunk an not a rupert ??


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Lucy_ said:


> ginger bert!! how are you???:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Alrite Dwarf bert :Na_Na_Na_Na: just got in from training.

emma i think you have too many skunks to look after all your dogs now so you should send one to me :devil:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Kev132 said:


> Alrite Dwarf bert :Na_Na_Na_Na: just got in from training.
> 
> emma i think you have too many skunks to look after all your dogs now so you should send one to me :devil:


 
no no no

dont take hers

mine are currently homeless :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Kev132 said:


> Alrite Dwarf bert :Na_Na_Na_Na: just got in from training.
> 
> emma i think you have too many skunks to look after all your dogs now so you should send one to me :devil:


 
LOL i would have happily sent you them all this afternoon they gots me a lil mad when i was trying to clean the yard an they was either flicking water at me or running off with ma brush lol


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Exotica said:


> no no no
> 
> dont take hers
> 
> mine are currently homeless :whistling2:


its the dogs im after, i get enough trouble whem bam comes to visit :bash:



Emmaj said:


> LOL i would have happily sent you them all this afternoon they gots me a lil mad when i was trying to clean the yard an they was either flicking water at me or running off with ma brush lol


Yay, just the one will do :flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

yes!! it was blue with stripes on it!!  and it was deff not a rupert!:bash:

:lol2:

errrrrmmm kev, there mineeee... alll miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnneeee:devil:

Lol onlyjoking  i think she would post me her left arm before she gave me her skunkies :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

hey! whats wrong with bam!!! just cause she winds izzy up:whip: lol

i will adopt urs untill mummy wants them back:flrt: lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Well chaos is making one hell of a nest under the couch he has 3 newspapers under there shredded clean puppy pads...............towels lol and what ever else he has managed to pinch lol


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

ok NOW i see u want the dogs not skunks... i think toby would get munched if u had one of emmas lol


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Well chaos is making one hell of a nest under the couch he has 3 newspapers under there shredded clean puppy pads...............towels lol and what ever else he has managed to pinch lol


 
*ahem*sanitary towels
he will come out with one stuck to each feet like a skiier... woooohoooo lol find a patch of ice outside and he will be well away!


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Lucy, was this the skunk :whistling2:








:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> *ahem*sanitary towels
> he will come out with one stuck to each feet like a skiier... woooohoooo lol find a patch of ice outside and he will be well away!


 
using tampons as ear warmers :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

*smilies*

think i may have got slightly carried away with the smilies..... but there just so addictive! and flashing in ur face sayin USE ME


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Hey Lucy, was this the skunk :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nopes your right deffo not a rupert : victory:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Exotica said:


> Hey Lucy, was this the skunk :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG u managed to get a picture! so jealous! i tried but we were going to fast somine came out as a blur:bash:... i will show u!


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

so glad that u captured the image


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> using tampons as ear warmers :whistling2::lol2:


 
yups! and he can have a lovely time!


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> so glad that u captured the image


 

pmsfl :lol2: looks like the day after the night b4 :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> so glad that u captured the image


LOOOOOL yups thats deffo a blurr : victory:



Lucy_ said:


> yups! and he can have a lovely time!


 
it would be like skunk paradise of course bam can come join in too : victory:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOL yups thats deffo a blurr : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yey!

i no its a blur... i was so gutted that it came out blurry



Exotica said:


> pmsfl :lol2: looks like the day after the night b4 :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh Lord i have just checked chaos's handy work out an bloomin eck i cannot see floor under the couch now :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i want more skunks :devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> i want more skunks :devil:


 
move quick an u can have more :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

morning skunky people :lol2:

ive calmed down abit now after yesterday :whistling2:

skunks are on probation :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> morning skunky people :lol2:
> 
> ive calmed down abit now after yesterday :whistling2:
> 
> skunks are on probation :lol2:


LOOOOOL i thought they would be being as they never turned up at mine :lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmmm, i want a skunk! Stop moaning people! haha. Im like really green eyed, and Definitly not because i feel sick! lmao. Mad heads!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

oh my Emma your infested what are you going to do, want me to come and catch them for you:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Hmmm, i want a skunk! Stop moaning people! haha. Im like really green eyed, and Definitly not because i feel sick! lmao. Mad heads!


 


LOL bless ya joe your time will come it will : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Hmmm, i want a skunk! Stop moaning people! haha. Im like really green eyed, and Definitly not because i feel sick! lmao. Mad heads!





bosshogg said:


> oh my Emma your infested what are you going to do, want me to come and catch them for you:whistling2:


 
LOL skunks are being good for a change its the dogs that have had me tearing my hair out today :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

dogs a nightmare never! :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL bless ya joe your time will come it will : victory:


it bloody better do.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> dogs a nightmare never! :lol2:


Oh yes Oh yes :lol2::lol2:



farmercoope said:


> it bloody better do.


 
course it will hun :2thumb:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Lucyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Emmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> Emmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
booooooooooooooooooooooooo:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


ger on msn lol:lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

ok:blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

You have to type back to me too woman  :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

[email protected]

Aha.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

uuuuuurrrrghhhh!!! NO!!!!








:lol2:`


----------

